

Apple genius: 'Turn off your phone' for better battery life - danso
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20128213-82/apple-genius-turn-off-your-phone-for-better-battery-life/

======
bad_user
I think the conversation he got with the first genius was rather insulting ...
that's the reason you buy a $400 _smart_ phone, to replace several other
devices.

I really wish I could turn off the phone at night. I'm not a doctor and I
rarely get calls at night, but sometimes it happens and when I do then
something bad happened.

On the other hand turning it off once per week is feasible, but was the guy
right? Why this phenomenon?

~~~
WiseWeasel
I agree it was condescending, and using your phone as an alarm is not
unexpected; people have been doing that long before smartphones. Also, doctors
aren't the only ones who might like to be reachable in case of emergency, and
cell phones are increasingly people's only phone line. The tone should have
been, "we're sorry for the inconvenience" and maybe "a future firmware update
might resolve this issue to your complete satisfaction", not "you really don't
need to use the device like you want to use it".

The reason restarting the device might improve battery life, alluded to in the
article, is that there may be errant background processes sucking down
resources, and rebooting is the only user-accessible method of shutting them
down.

------
WiseWeasel
I've noticed a separate issue with my new iPhone 4S, where the notification
sound for text messages will bug out after a while, and play twice in about a
tenth-of-a-second interval, and the only fix I've found is to power the device
down and back up.

As for the battery life, I've found it to be typically about the same as the
3GS it replaced. Hopefully, the 5.0.1 update due soon will give me the
superior battery life promised in the product announcement.

------
ugh
+++Breaking+++ Apple Store geniuses can be clueless idiots, too, and say
stupid and insulting stuff +++Breaking+++

